# Ridgid Narrow Crown Stapler



## KnotWright

I think the more you use it, the more you'll enjoy it. I bought it to replace an older worn out Porter Cable model. I don't regret it a bit. For more than a few years its been used almost daily.

I give mine a BIG "2 Thumbs UP"


----------



## pintodeluxe

You never know, you may build a birdhouse with it someday. Whenever I buy a tool and someone asks me how often I will actually use it, my standard reply is "Never… if I don't have one."


----------



## TThomas

I got mine for the same type of thing, " well I need it for this one project" but I have found out that it comes in handy on a bunch of other things. So far it's been a real good tool…....I got the same compressor as you as well…...do you like it?


----------



## Cato

Pinto- yes now that I have it, I am sure that I will find uses for it in places where the staples will be hidden.
It easily paid for itself with this first project.

Todd- Yes I really like the Dewalt compressor. A little pricier than some in that range, but the belt drive, fairly quiet operation noise, and 200psi pressure cut out sold me and I have really been pleased with it. Runs nailers, including my framer like nobody's business.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

I work in a Scene shpop, we build scenery on a huge scale for theatrical productions.
It needs to look real, but the construction techniques are very different from home building.. we frame 12' - 22' foot tall walls with 3/4" x 2 5/8" stock.. and skin with 1/4" luaune.

We glue all joints, and use 1 1/2" staples for fasteners. We then use shorter 3/4" staples to apply the luaune skin.

ie: in the Scene shop, this is our go to gun and fastener, like a stick nailer for framers.

After using every stapler on the market for decades, the shop now has four of this Ridgid Stapler.
They have retired our Bostitch and Porter Cable units completely.

We have been so happy, we got the brad gun as well. (for trim work etc..)

Little details like the pivoting air nipple, the "last round" hold open etc.. are all niceties, but the best part is they seem near indestructible!


----------



## kerstingm

I purchaesd mine a week ago for some fence mending and put several 100 staples through it without a hitch. No misfeeds no jams, as all of my many many Ridgid tools I am more than satisfied with my purchase. As you said I am sure I will find many other uses for it.
I am looking at their finshing and brad nailers also, I would never even think about using a staple to install crown moldimg.


----------

